# New Furry Video Site - Fursecution.net   :3



## thiev1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Fursecution.net
NEW!
Watch and download free yiffy videos and animations. 
Have Fun!

also, they have an inflation/vore section:


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jan 7, 2008)

hmmm... perhaps i will go there...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 7, 2008)

Doesn't work for me.

-Onyx


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 7, 2008)

Clicking a thumbnail in the gallery opens a new window/tab.  Poor site design, right there.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 7, 2008)

This will not end well.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh man. I was totally expecting to be Rick-Rolled 
Not only I didn't get Rick-Rolled, but it didn't even work so I didn't have a chance of getting Rick-Rolled. Disappointed  >:[
0/10


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't like yiffy. I'm a good girl.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 8, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Oh man. I was totally expecting to be Rick-Rolled
> Not only I didn't get Rick-Rolled, but it didn't even work so I didn't have a chance of getting Rick-Rolled. Disappointed  >:[
> 0/10


I was actually expecting a rickroll, too. xD

Anywho, I seriously hope this site has the proper resources to maintain a level of functionality, or else it's going to be a smoldering puddle of slag in the datacenter in due time.


----------



## thiev1 (Jan 10, 2008)

OP here: 

I switched servers which explains the downtime (sorry bout that :3) All the image pages should be good naow. Let me know how the videos turn out (hope you like .flv) Have Fun!  

Fursecution.net




--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jan 10, 2008)

Its a really cool concept. Awesome work.


----------



## blackrevan (Jan 10, 2008)

uhh... Now this is legal right? No copyright issues? Especially since some of the vids come from major companies?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 10, 2008)

Man Fritz the Cat sucked.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm seeing a good bit of Saurgon,Rangarig, and Portia here... Personally I have a good bit of it already >.=.> like anyone here doesn't... but I really hope this is all legit and cool with them. It's one thing to download and put on your mp3 player but distribution... hope you did your homework. 

<- still digs the funky bassline in "testdance"


----------



## Esplender (Jan 11, 2008)

Hows about organizing the files and embedding the .flvs?


----------



## Magica (Jan 11, 2008)

I find it amusing that the site is called "fursecution." I was expecting some reaction out of that. XD


----------



## Oni (Jan 11, 2008)

With such an intimidating title, I still wonder about what exactly is the damn purpose of Fursecution.net


----------



## thegreathamster (Jan 11, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Man Fritz the Cat sucked.



Yeah, the comics are better.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 11, 2008)

blackrevan said:
			
		

> uhh... Now this is legal right? No copyright issues? Especially since some of the vids come from major companies?


Well, if it isn't, we've already given him a good idea what to put up in the site's place as a backup option.


----------



## Jakal (Jan 11, 2008)

Umm... you need to be really careful about some of the images you put on there. Some of them belong to I think his name is jeremy bernal? and he will sue when he finds out that his images are put on a site without his permission. they are his images and people have to pay to view them.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 11, 2008)

Some of the site navigation seems messed up. And yes those images.. your gonna get a pounding..

Nice work on most of it though, some of the vids could use some uh.. revising.

-Onyx


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 13, 2008)

Kelsh said:
			
		

> I don't like yiffy. I'm a good girl.


 and im a good boy


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 14, 2008)

And I lol'd at this latest development.

I'll go make the popcorn! Let's see how this turns out! :3


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 14, 2008)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> ...like anyone here doesn't...



{raises hand}  I don't.

Plenty of images, sure, but only like 3 vids.


----------



## Kemmy (Jan 15, 2008)

hm... all links lead to a 404 error page, and the videos will not load/play.
Is there some sort of down time at the moment?


----------



## thiev1 (Jan 17, 2008)

OP here.
sorry about the downtime; everything should be good now. 

Also, if anyone has any tips on embedding hundreds of flvs at once, let me know. I just can't make all those htmls one by one.

I'm sorry if I upset some people. I didn't mean to...

---------------------------------------

here's the free download I posted on the front page: (see pic)


Pleasure Bon Bon - Series 1 and 2 (15.3 MB)
http://rapidshare.com/files/70440673/_FxA__Bon_Bon_pleasure_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70442088/_FxA__Bon_Bon_pleasure_2.rar

Mirror:
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bq%2Balpeoaqqcm...
Mirror:
http://www.mediafire.com/?4welfgtbzwl
Mirror:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U9HASM75


----------



## thiev1 (Jan 22, 2008)

(keeping the thread alive)

The Adventures of Huckleberry Ann
http://www.sendspace.com/file/2argqb


----------



## Jideonu (Jan 22, 2008)

hey hey isnt this art theft? show some respect please :


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 24, 2008)

Some of the Flash stuff could use some renaming? And there are some duplicates.

-Onyx


----------

